

Don't Jump to Conclusions About Nuclear Reactors: Look at the Facts and Say No - gnosis
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/erich-pica/dont-jump-to-conclusions-_b_842582.html

======
freshhawk
A good argument if the options were "build a nuclear power plant" or "don't
build a nuclear power plant".

Unfortunately, they aren't. We either need to build more power plants (and
replace aging ones) or impose draconian government rations on all power use.

It seems likely we will continue building power plants, none of which are
particularly safe or clean when you look closely but modern nuclear designs
are drastically different than previous generations, they are extraordinarily
clean compared to where most of our power comes from today.

This article isn't attempting to inform anyone, just to move public opinion in
the political direction wanted by the author. It leaves the reader less
informed about reality and the decisions that need to be made.

Guess this goes next to the crazy homeopathy stories and anti-vaccine crank
science huffpo is prone to publishing.

